# Alhaurin El Grande Property Management



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,
We are now in the process of buying our new home in Alhaurin El Grande. We will be living in it for most of the year but when we are away we need a reliable property management to look after the house. Does anyone here live in Alhaurin and can recommend someone? Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## ElYoucef (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, how big is your house? I'm looking for a venue to hold a computer event one weekend.


----------



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks but no thanks, I don't want a computer event in our house. Just someone to clean it and keep an eye on it.


----------



## roypotter (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi. I'm not sure if you have resolved your property maintenance issue yet but I can recommend a couple who live in Alhaurin that look after and maintain four properties at the moment. 
If you need their telephone number I can let you have it.


----------

